
ASK HN: I can't remember the name of this app - marcalc
I&#x27;m trying to remember the name of an app that was featured here on HN on November, that was used to vectorize an image by using an iterative approach with shapes configuration like circles, squares, lines. Can someone help me?<p>Thank you!
======
adtac
[https://github.com/fogleman/primitive](https://github.com/fogleman/primitive)

~~~
marcalc
Yeah, the concept is exactly this. But I remember they had created an iPhone
app that was being sold for $9.99. Can you remember? Thank youuuuuu!

~~~
a2m
a mac app. it's called "Primitive for macOS"

~~~
marcalc
haha That's it! Thank you! =)

